# [Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT



## 4Kerner (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des jeweiligen Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am Ende eines jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher zurückkehrt. Alternativ kann man auch die Zurücktaste des Browsers oder der Maus benutzen.

 1. Technische Daten 
 2. Einleitung 
 3. Erster Eindruck 
 4. Design / Layout 
 5. Betrieb 
 - Inbetriebnahme 
 - Officebetrieb 
 - Spielebetrieb 
 - Ghosting 
 - Tastengeräusche (mit YouTube-Video) ​ 6. KeyMan 
 7. Qualitätseindruck 
 8. Fazit 
 9. Anmerkung​ *1. Technische Daten* Vollständiger Produktname: Cherry eVolution BARRACUDA XT Wireless MultiMedia Desktop (M85-25805DE)

Funkreichweite:  ca. 10m

Frequenzbereich: 2,400 GHz – 2,4835 GHz

Gewicht (mit Batterien):
- Tastatur: 954g
- Maus: 96g
- Farbe: schwarz

Stromaufnahme (typisch):
- Tastatur: 3 mA
- Maus: 25 mA
- Empfänger: 30 mA

Abmessungen (in mm)
- Tastatur: 453 x 191 x 16
- Maus: 120 x 65 x 40
- Empfänger: 41 x 14 x 7

Tastatur:
- Tastentechnologie: Rubberdomes (Scissors)
- Layout: deutsches Standardlayout (105 + 10 Tasten)

Maus:
- Auflösung: 1000dpi
- Bewegungsentdeckung Technologie: optisch
- Anzahl d. Tasten: 5
- Form: symmetrisch

Garantie: 5 Jahre

Anschluss/ Systemvorraussetzung: USB

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
​* 2. Einleitung* 
Auf der Suche nach der nach meinen Vorstellungen perfekten Tastatur, bin ich durch einen User eines anderen Forums auf die besagte Tastatur gestoßen. Die Voraussetzungen, die die Tastatur zu erfüllen hatte, waren ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, das deutsche Standardlayout, ein kurzer Tastenhub und die kabellose Datenübertragung über USB.
Ob ich nun das richtige Tastatur-Mausset gefunden habe, werde ich in diesem Review klären, indem ich sie mit den alltäglichen Aufgaben im Office- und Spielebereich konfrontiere.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *3. Erster Eindruck* Man braucht nur auf die Originalverpackung zu schauen, um zu wissen, was den Käufer erwartet.
Auf dem Hochglanz-Pappkarton sind zum einen die Tastatur mit der Maus abgebildet, sowie diverse Siegel, als auch am unteren Rand alle Features, die das Set ausmachen (5 Jahre Garantie, Plug & Play, 10m Reichweite, 2.4 GHz Technik, verschlüsselte Übertragung, Mini-USB-Empfänger, mehrere Geräte über 1 Empfänger, 10 HotKeys, Ultra Silent, 5 Maustasten, 1000dpi Auflösung, optische Maus, Gleitoberfläche aus Teflon).​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Nach dem Öffnen bietet sich erst der Anblick der gut gesicherten Tastatur, welche in einer Folie von Staub und Kratzern geschützt wird. Darunter befinden sich die Bedienungsanleitung (in den Sprachen Deutsch, Englisch und Französisch), die Garantieerklärung und 4 Alkaline Baterien (AAA) , sowie die Maus, die ungefähr wie die Tastatur in einer zusätzlichen Pappschachtel und einer weiteren Folie verpackt ist, mit der Schäden durch Erschütterungen oder Staubkörnern verhindert werden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *4. Design / Layout* ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wie oben schon beschrieben, besitzt die Tastatur das deutsche Standardlayout. So kommt jeder auf Anhieb mit der Tastatur klar, ohne sich wegen speziell angeordneten Tasten umgewöhnen zu müssen. Außerdem weiß die Tastatur mit einem, dem kurzem Tastaturhub zu verdankenden, flachen Design zu überzeugen. Sie ist nur ca. 16mm hoch.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zusätzlich kann man die Plastikbeine noch aufstellen, um die Tastatur um ungefähr 4° anzuwinkeln.
Diese Einstellung kann ich nur empfehlen, da es für mich persönlich einfacher ist fehlerlos und schnell zu schreiben.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Design dieses Eingabegeräts gut gelungen, auch wenn leider keine LEDs für den Batteriestatus oder Capslock eingebunden wurden. Die harte und abstehende Handballenauflage ist gut geformt, da man die dahinter liegenden Hotkeys nicht unbeabsichtigt drücken kann. Die Leiste, auf der die Multimediatasten befestigt sind, ist schwarz glänzend lackiert, und bietet so eine gelungene Abwechslung zu dem matten schwarzen Plastik. Bei manchen anderen Tastaturen nur ungenutzter Raum sind die restlichen vier von insgesamt zehn Hotkeys über dem Ziffernblock angebracht. Diese sind wie die F-Tasten etwas kleiner als die, für die Buchstaben beispielsweise.​Lautstärkeregelung und Stummschaltung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Titel vor/ zurück, Play/ Pause





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Taschenrechner, E-Mail Programm, Internetbrowser, Standby-Modus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wie man die Belegung der Multimedia-Tasten ändern kann, wenn man bestimmte Funktionen nicht benötigt, steht im 6. Kapitel, wo die KeyMan Software erklärt wird.


So, nun zur Maus. Von dieser bin ich leider nicht 100%ig überzeugt. Die Maus ist symmetrisch geformt, und lässt sich so theoretisch sowohl mit rechts als auch mit links bedienen. Das Problem bilden die Zusatztasten, welche weit von der Maus abstehen. Für Rechtshänder sind die Tasten meiner Meinung nach zu weit hinten platziert, weil man den Daumen ziemlich anwinkeln muss, um die Zurück-Funktion zu nutzen. Linkshänder müssen auch eine unkomfortable Position der Finger in Kauf nehmen, damit die Zusatztasten nicht zufällig aktiviert werden. Gezieltes Drücken ist auch hier schwierig, da auch hier eine unangenehme Position des Ringfingers eingenommen werden muss. Die Ergonomie der Maus hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugen können
Bei dem visuellen Design fällt auf, dass die seitlich schwarz glänzend lackierte Linie von der Tastatur aufgegriffen wurde, und man so erkennen hat, dass beide Geräte als Set zusammengehören.
Ansonsten ist zum visuellen Design nicht viel zu sagen, aber macht euch doch selber ein Bild:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *5. Betrieb*  *Inbetriebnahme* 
Die Inbetriebnahme der Tastatur ist wirklich einfach. Es reicht, wenn man zwei der vier mitgelieferten Batterien in das Batteriefach einsetzt und den kleinen Empfänger in einen freien USB-Port stöpselt. Auch die Maus funktioniert auf der Stelle, nachdem entweder eine oder zwei Batterien eingelegt wurden, denn die Batterien sind in Reihe geschaltet, das heißt die Maus funktioniert auch mit nur einer Batterie, dadurch verringert sich aber auch die Laufzeit bis die Batterien zu Neige gehen. Via Plug & Play werden die Geräte sofort erkannt und der nötige Treiber von Windows automatisch installiert. Dies klappte bei mir auch sofort und ohne Probleme und auch die Hotkeys waren sofort betriebsbereit. Was man noch beachten sollte, wenn man ein weiteres kabelloses Eingabegerät verwendet, dass man die Empfänger mindestens 20cm von einander entfernt anschließt, damit sich die Funksignale einander nicht stören, weil es sonst zu Aussetzern kommen kann.
Auch ist der Mini-USB-Empfänger nicht nur praktisch wegen der schnellen vollautomatischen Installation, sondern auch durch seine Größe. Zwar gibt es auch noch kleinere Receiver, aber für den Gebrauch am Laptop ist es dennoch hilfreich, damit die USB-Steckplätze nicht aus Versehen abbrechen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Officebetrieb* 
Natürlich ist das Schreibgefühl subjektiv. Ich mag es persönlich mit dem notebookähnlichen Tastenanschlag zu schreiben. Es ist auch klar, dass es so seine Eingewöhnungszeit braucht, bis man sich an den kurzen und knackigen Druckpunkt gewöhnt hat. In der Anfangszeit kommt es auch vermehrt zu Vertippern, die sich dadurch erklären lassen, dass durch die geringen Abstände und den kurzen Hub schnell mal zwei Tasten zu gleich getippt werden. Aber nach Gewöhungsphase ist es auch kein Problem schnell mit der Tastatur zu tippen, da kein hoher Druck (nur ca. 68g) benötigt wird, um eine Taste zu drücken. So kann man auch eine längere Zeit ohne Handgelenkschmerzen schreiben. Außerdem ist die Fingerauflagefläche der Tasten größer als bei normal hohen Keyboards. Dadurch kann man von Taste zu Taste gleiten, ohne in den Ritzen stecken zu bleiben und es ist einfacher die anvisierte Taste zu treffen. Besonders angenehm ist aber auch die Lautstärke. Je nachdem wie heftig man tippt, variiert auch die Hörbarkeit des bei Notebooks typischen Klackens. Störend ist dies aber nicht, denn sonst ertönen von der Tastatur keine knarzenden oder quietschenden Geräusche. Ein Negativpunkt, der mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Tastatur einen Tastendruck nur maximal 20 Sekunden lang akzeptiert! Danach muss man die entsprechende Taste erneut drücken - auf Dauer nervig für z.B. Bildbearbeitung, wo oft nur eine Taste und die Maus verwendet werden. 


Falls man kleine Hände hat, kann es nach einiger Zeit bei der Benutzung der Maus zu leichten Ermüdungserscheinungen kommen, denn je weiter man die linke oder rechte Maustaste zum Mittelpunkt hin drückt, desto schwergängiger wird es, sie zu drücken. Dies macht sich natürlich häufiger bei langen Arbeitsintervallen bemerkbar. 
Das Mausrad kennt leider nur die Richtungen vor und zurück. Es ist nämlich bei größeren Dokumenten hilfreich, per Mausrad  seitlich zu scrollen. Auffällig ist dazu noch wie laut das Klicken des Mausrades ist. Das passt überhaupt nicht zur flüsternden Tastatur.

 *Spielebetrieb* 
Auch wenn die Tastatur nicht für Gamer gedacht ist, was man daran erkennt, dass man die Windowstaste nicht deaktivieren kann oder es keine weiteren programmierbaren Zusatztasten gibt, schlägt sie sich trotzdem gut. In Spielen, wo schnelle Reaktionen sehr wichtig sind, bewährt sich der kurze Hub der Tasten, wodurch man das ein oder andere Zehntel herausholen kann.

Die 1000 dpi der optischen Maus sind zwar völlig ausreichend, trotzdem kann man sie nicht 100%ig pixelgenau steuern, was man im Alltag aber vernachlässigen kann. Profi-Spieler oder Grafikbearbeiter greifen dann doch eher zu einer professionellen Lasermaus.

*Ghosting*
Obwohl die Zielgruppe der Tastatur keine Gamer sind, muss sie sich trotzdem in einem Ghosting-Test beweisen.
"Ghosting beschreibt bei Computertastaturen das Verhalten, nicht alle gedrückten Tasten an den Computer weiterzuleiten.
Drückt man in einem Spiel zum Beispiel drei Tasten werden nur zwei dieser erkannt.
Die Begrenzung der Tasten kann ganz unterschiedliche Ursachen haben: Es kann an der Matrix liegen in der die Tasten angeordnet sind oder an der USB-Schnittstelle, die eine Begrenzung mitbringt.
Eine Tastatur, welche Ghosting-Freiheit verspricht, muss diese Grenzen umgehen können." (Definition von cartridge_case aus dem Sammelthread "Anti-Ghosting bei Tastaturen")

Die Tabellen kurz erklärt:
Die Überschriften bezeichnen die Tastaturbereiche, in denen die Tasten gedrückt werden.
In der linken Spalte sind die Tasten abgebildet, die zusammen mit den Tasten rechts vom großen Plus gedrückt werden.
Die Häkchen und Kreuze sind nummeriert, damit man auf einen Blick in Bezug auf die erste Spalte sehen kann, welche Tastenkombination nicht erkannt wird.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Man sieht an den Tabellen ganz deutlich, dass die BARRACUDA XT kein n-Key Rollover oder Anti-Ghosting besitzt und es so vorkommen kann, dass das Keyboard einige Tasten "verschluckt".
Aber man sollte auch erwähnen: Sie ist keine Spielertastatur! Dafür schlägt sie sich aber relativ gut, denn so manche 5er-Kombi erkennt sie ohne Probleme (im besten Fall kann man bis zu 8 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken).
Was schon von vornherein klar war, bestätigt sich nach dem Ghosting-Test. Ist man Viel-Spieler wählt man eine dafür ausgelegte Tastatur, die Ghosting verhindert. Trotzdem ist die BARRACUDA XT für gelegentliches Spielen geeignet, denn im Normalfall fällt Ghosting nicht sofort auf.

*Tastengeräusche (mit YouTube-Video)*
Damit ihr noch einen Eindruck von der Geräuschkulisse der Tastatur  bekommt, habe ich auf YouTube ein Video hochgeladen. Das Video ist in  drei Abschnitte geteilt:
1. Abschnitt: Tastenlautstärke (von leise bis laut)
2. Abschnitt: Tippen eines Textes
3. Abschnitt: Lautstärke der Multimediatasten
Das Aufnahmegerät befand sich direkt an der Tastatur.

Das lauteste der Tastatur ist die Leertaste, wobei sich hier die  Lautstärke auch in Grenzen hält, aber hört doch einfach selbst:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI4gk_9jelk​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *6. KeyMan* Mit Hilfe der "KeyMan" Software, welche sich auf der Cherry Homepage
 Nach der Installation startet das Programm und versteckt sich zunächst unten rechts in der Taskleiste. Nach einem Klick öffnet sich der Startbildschirm. Die Funktionen sind übersichtlich aufgelistet und  erklären sich dem Benutzer von selbst.
 downloaden lässt, kann man weitere Einstellungen sowohl an der Tastatur als auch an der Maus vornehmen. Welche das sind, werden in diesem Kapitel erklärt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Konfiguration:*
- Importieren
  - Exportieren
 Mit diesen Optionen ist es möglich fremde Tastenkonfigurationen und Einstellungen an dem eigenen PC zu speichern, um sie so per Knopfdruck zu verwenden. Dies ist besonders nützlich, falls man am Arbeitsplatz die gleiche Tastatur verwendet und man so die Software nicht neu einstellen muss, damit sie optimal für die Arbeit funktioniert.

- Nach Programmen suchen
 Hinter dem Reiter verbirgt sich die Möglichkeit nach Internet Browsern, E-Mail - und Multimedia-Anwendungen zu suchen, damit das Programm weiß, welche Anwendung beim Druck auf den Hotkey für den Browser beispielsweise ausgeführt werden soll. In diesem Fall wird der Standardbrowser gestartet, falls es mit dieser Option vom Benutzer nicht anders festgelegt wird.

  - Standardbelegung wiederherstellen
 Das erklärt sich eigentlich schon von selbst. Hiermit werden alle vorgenommenen Einstellungen zurückgesetzt und KeyMan ist wie frisch installiert.

  - Drucken
 Auch dies sollte klar sein.  

-Konfiguration beenden (Alt+F4)
 Ende, aus und fertig. Damit wird das Programm beendet und verschwindet zurück in die Taskleiste.

*Einstellungen*

Optionen

 Interaktion
 - Symbol in Taskleiste anzeigen
 Soll das KeyMan Icon in der Taskleiste angezeigt werden, oder soll der Prozess nur im Hintergrund laufen?
 - Benutzerhinweis anzeigen (mit Zeitdauer)
 Wie lange wird der selbst definierte Hinweis angezeigt, wenn per Knopfdruck durch KeyMan zum Beispiel ein Programm gestartet wird?
 - „QuickDrop“ Fenster bei Programmstart öffnen
 Beim Start von KeyMan wird ein viereckiges Icon mit Cherry-Symbol eingeblendet. Beim Doppelklick wird der „Startbildschirm“ der Software eingeblendet.

 Tastaturfunktionen
 - Feststelltaste für Großschreibung deaktivieren
 CAPS-Lock würde mit dieser Einstellung nicht mehr funktionieren.
 - Statussymbol für Feststellfunktionen in Taskleiste anzeigen
 Es werden drei Balken in der Taskleiste angezeigt. Links = NUM-Lock ; Mitte = CAPS-Lock ; Rechts = SCRL-Lock. Leuchten die Balken grün, ist die jeweilige Funktion aktiviert.

 XPress-List
 - Zentrieren in Bildschirmmitte
 - Bei Mauscursor platzieren  

 NUM / CAPS / SCRL  
 – LED-Status bei Änderung anzeigen (mit Anzeigedauer)
 Soll kurzzeitig ein kleines Kästchen beim Druck auf eine Feststelltaste erscheinen? Die Option kann als Ersatz für die nicht vorhanden realen LEDs an der Tastatur dienen.

Sprache
 Hier kann nur die Sprache ausgewählt werden. Mit der deutschen Version werden keine weiteren Sprachen installiert, es können aber noch weitere nachträglich heruntergeladen werden.  

*Hilfe*

 Hier sind die üblichen Links zu finden.
 Es lässt sich eine allgemeine Bedienungsanleitung öffnen und in ihr nach Stichworten suchen.
 Natürlich lässt sich hier auch eine neue Softwareversion downloaden und sich die installierte Version anzeigen lassen.


 Das stellt den eigentlichen Teil von KeyMan dar: 
*die Konfiguration der Tasten*

 In nur drei Schritten geht’s zum gewünschten Erfolg:

1. Schritt:
 Hier wird einfach nur ausgwählt, ob man die Tastatur oder die Maus konfigurieren möchte. Demnach werden im zweiten Schritt die zum Eingabegerät entsprechenden Tasten eingeblendet.

2. Schritt:
 Nun kann man die Taste auswählen, bei der man die Funktion ändern möchte. Leider ist die Auswahl der Tasten bei der Tastatur beschränkt, da man nur F1 bis F12 und sämtliche Multimediatasten ändern kann. 
Störend ist, dass durch die Tastatur bedingt keine KeyMan-Taste (von den  Notebooks als Fn-Taste bekannt) vorhanden ist. Hier ein Beispiel:  Belegt man F5 mit dem Bildschirmschoner und man möchte die gerade  angesehene Internetseite aktualisieren, werden beide Aktonen  gleichzeitig ausgeführt. Da müssten sich die Entwickler noch etwas  überlegen, denn die F-Tasten zu belegen hätte so wenig Sinn!
 Dagegen lassen sich alle fünf Maustasten auswählen.

3. Schritt:
 Im letzten Schritt lässt sich eine Aktion festlegen, die ausgeführt werden soll, wenn die zuvor ausgewählte Taste gedrückt wird:
 - Programm ausführen
 - Ordner / Datei öffnen
 - Internetseite öffnen
 - System Management
  > Standby aktivieren
  > Benutzer abmelden
  > Dialog „Windows beenden“
  > Bildschirmschoner aufrufen
  > Ruhezustand
 - Textmakro erstellen
 - Tastenfolge (damit lassen sich Tastenkombinationen mit einem Knopfdruck verkürzen)
 - Freie Belegung (hier sind weitere Tastenfunktionen zu finden)
 - Keine Aktion (bei den F-Tasten zum Beispiel Standard)

 Hat man die gewünschte Aktion ausgewählt und möchte nun speichern geht man auf „Übernehmen“ und dann auf „OK“, um KeyMan zu beenden.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *7. Qualitätseindruck* Die Tastatur macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Dies liegt zum einen an dem hohen Gewicht von knapp einem Kilogramm. Zusammen mit den Gummistoppern verhindert es ein Verrutschen der Tastatur auf dem Schreibtisch. Zum anderen ist auch die Verarbeitung gut gelungen. Beim Rütteln oder Verziehen ertönen keine knarzenden oder ähnlichen Geräusche.
Genauso wenig macht die Maus einen wertlosen Eindruck. Nur die Auswahl der Materialien könnten beim Nager hochwertiger sein.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *8. Fazit* *Tastatur*

Pro
+ Standardlayout
 + leise Tasten
 + gute Verarbeitung
 + flaches Design
 + große Tasten

Kontra
- keine LEDs für Batteriestatus/ Capslock
- keine KeyMan-Taste
 - Tastendruck max. 20 Sekunden

*Maus*

Pro
 + unauffälliges edles Design

Kontra
- kein Standby Modus
 - eher nur für Rechtshänder geeignet
 - abstehende Sondertasten
 - Ergonomie

*Allgemein / KeyMan-Software*

 Pro
+ Preis-Leistung
+ Batterien im Lieferumfang
+ kabellos
+ universeller Empfänger mit Plug & Play
+ KeyMan kann Feststell-LEDs ersetzen
+ 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie

Kontra
- Windowstaste nicht deaktivierbar
 - nicht alle Tasten der Tastatur einstellbar
- F-Tasten können doppelt belegt werden

Abschließend kann man sagen, dass Cherry hier gute Arbeit geleistet hat, was sich auch an den überwiegend positiven Argumenten zeigt.
Das Set ist sehr gelungen, auch wenn man die Maus nur als gut gemeinte Zugabe sehen kann!
Alles in allem kann ich für das Gesamtpaket trotzdem eine *Empfehlung* aussprechen, wenn man den günstigen Preis von 32,49€ exklusive Versand berücksichtigt.


Hier ist die Tastatur noch einmal in einer Großaufnahme.​

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
​ *9. Anmerkung* Die Barracuda XT hat die Modellnummer G85 und ist so mit den Desktopsets Marlin Smart und Orca verwandt.
Die Control XT und Sirius XT sind mit der Modellnummer G82  ausgezeichnet (und sind meist in großen Elektronikgeschäften ausgestellt).
Die größten Unterschiede zwischen G85 und G82 sind die verwendeten Tasten. Diese sind nochmal um einiges angenehmer und "vielschreibtauglicher". Außerdem sind die G85 Tastaturen ca. 300g schwerer und wiegen knapp 1kg.
Die Modelle mit XT im Namen haben eine eher minderwertigere Maus.
Alle diese Kriterien spiegeln sich auch im Preis wieder, deshalb habe ich die Namen in der unten stehenden Liste mit Geizhals verlinkt.
Hier einmal die wichtigsten Unterscheidungsmerkmale:



Sirius XT: *G82*, *Farbe*: Schwarz, *Gewicht*: 630g, *Maus*: 1000dpi optisch, *Garantie*: 3 Jahre
Control XT: *G82*, *Farbe*: Schwarz-Silber, *Gewicht*: 630g, *Maus*: 1000dpi optisch, *Garantie*: 3 Jahre
Barracuda XT: *G85*, *Farbe*: Schwarz, *Gewicht*: 954g, *Maus*: 1000dpi optisch, *Garantie*: 5 Jahre
Marlin Smart: *G85*, *Farbe*: Schwarz-Silber, *Gewicht*: 954g, *Maus*: 800 / 1600dpi (umschaltbar) Laser, *Garantie*: 5 Jahre
Orca: *G85*, *Farbe*: Schwarz-Weiß, *Gewicht*: 954g, *Maus*: 800 / 1600dpi (umschaltbar) Laser, *Garantie*: 5 Jahre

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

 Ich würde mich sehr über Fragen, Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik freuen!
​


----------



## Explosiv (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

Wirklich schönes und ausführliches Review . Ich bin selbst stolzer Besitzer eines "Cherry eVolution SIRIUS XT" welches genau die selbe Tastatur verwendet. Zum schreiben ist die Tastatur klasse, wegen des kurzen Anschlages, aber auch die Verarbeitung ist sehr gelungen.

MfG,
Exposiv


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

Frage:
Erlaubt Keym@n bei der Barracuda-Reihe eigentlich noch die Umbelegung der zweiten Windowstaste und kann man eine Taste als ""Shift"" belegen, um anderen Tasten eine Zweitfunktion zu geben?
(ich selbst hab eine Cymotion Solar, bei der ist die zweite Windwos-Taste normalerweise als "@"-Taste belegt und zwischen linker Windows- und linker STRG-Taste -da, wo viele Notebooks "Fn" unterbringen- befindet sich eine seperate "Keym@n"-Taste, die Doppelbelegungen auf allen Zusatz- und allen F-Tasten ermöglicht. Bei der Solar mit 28 Zusatztasten eigentlich nicht nötig, aber bei einer Barracuda mit nur 10 Tasten würde das einen entscheidenen Unterschied machen)


----------



## 4Kerner (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes und ausführliches Review . Ich bin selbst stolzer Besitzer eines "Cherry eVolution SIRIUS XT" welches genau die selbe Tastatur verwendet. Zum schreiben ist die Tastatur klasse, wegen des kurzen Anschlages, aber auch die Verarbeitung ist sehr gelungen



Erstmal danke!
Deine Tastatur ist aber de facto nicht die selbe Tastatur, wie die der Barracuda XT.
Hierzu gab es schon einen guten Kommentar aus einem anderen Forum, wo die Unterschiede zwischen den Modelnummern G85 (dazu gehören: Barracuda, Marlin, Orca) und G82 (Sirius und Control) erklärt werden:



> Die Control unterscheidet sich schon etwas stärker von der Barracuda,  das spiegelt sich auch in der Modellnummer wieder. Die Control gehört  zur G82, die Barracuda (genauso wie die kabelgebundene Stream XT) zur  G85 Serie. Der Hauptunterschied sind dabei die verwendeten Tasten, die  bei der Barracuda nochmals eine ganze Ecke besser sind. Außerdem ist die  Control leichter.
> 
> Allerdings sind die günstigen G82-Sets auch ganz in Ordnung. Wer noch  etwas sparen will kann auch zur Control oder *Sirius* (sieht man oft im MM  und Saturn rumliegen) greifen. Wer aber viel tippt und Wert auf einen  sehr guten Tastenanschlag legt sollte eine G85 nehmen.


@ ruyven_macaran: Diese Option habe ich bei der Software leider nicht finden können. Es gibt weder eine zusätzliche "Fn"- Taste noch die Option, dass man die zweite Windowstaste funktionell ändern könnte.
Ändern kann man die Belegung für die Tasten F1 bis F12 und sämtliche Hotkeys. Bei der Maus kann man alle 5 Tasten frei konfigurieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

Aber man verliert dann doch die Funktionen F1 bis F12, was irgendwie von Nachteil sein könnte... (zumal Keym@n bis auf weiteres keine Anwendungsprofile unterstützt  )


----------



## 4Kerner (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

Das stimmt allerdings.
Ich persönlich interpretiere die Software eher so, dass, wenn jemand den Hotkey Taschenrechner beispielsweise nicht braucht oder unnötig findet, er die Taste dann so zu seinen Wünschen ändern kann.
Das ist für mich auch der Grund für die eher einfachere Gestaltung der Software.
Ich werde mal überlegen, ob ich einen zusätzlichen Teil der KeyM@n Software widme, und ob ich deinen Aspekt als Nachteil aufführe.


----------



## 4Kerner (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

So, das große KeyMan-Update wurde dem Review eingepflanzt.
Neu dabei ist das Kapitel "KeyMan", ein überarbeitetes Fazit, und einige Textpassagen wurden verändert.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

Die Keym@n-Taste (deren Mangel du übrigens zweimal kurz hintereinander erleuterst  ) hab ich das erste und das letzte mal bei der cymotion-Serie bemerkt, die aber fast vollständig abgelöst wurde. Bislang dachte ich, Cherry hätte das nur das Layout bereinigt (einige Tests haben über diese minimale Veränderung unten links gemeckert) und die Funktion auf eine andere Taste oder frei wählbar konfiguriert. Da dem offensichtlich nicht so ist, dürfte sie nur noch auf der cymotion combo zu kaufen sein. (die mit ihren hohen Tasten und vor allem dicken Korpus nicht jedermanns Geschmack sein wird. Aber dafür bietet sie halt die Möglichkeit, bis zu 28 Funktionen zu konfigurieren, ohne auf eine normale Taste verzichten zu müssen)


Ich kann auch den Programmverzeichnissen nichts verständliches entdecken, was es einem ermöglichen könnte, selbst eine Taste derart umzudefinieren


----------



## 4Kerner (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Keym@n-Taste (deren Mangel du übrigens zweimal kurz hintereinander erleuterst  ) ...



Hups, ist bereits verbessert. Keine Ahnung was mich da geritten hat. 

Wo du es angesprochen hast, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass so eine KeyMan-Taste schon fehlen kann. Wie im Review beschrieben ergibt sich so auch wenig Sinn die F-Tasten zu belegen, weil sie von vielen Programmen genutzt werden. Überraschend ist auch, dass Cherry nur bei einer einzigen Keyboardserie die Taste einbringt, wahrscheinlich wohl wegen der von dir angesprochenen diversen Tests.
Ich hab übrigens auch mal bisschen durch den Index und die elektronische Anleitungen "geblättert" und genauso wenig wie du gefunden. Dann muss man sich also mit 10 Zusatztasten begnügen.

PS.: Sag mal, kann ich den Testbericht einfach hier hin posten, und zu diesem Thread als Diskussionsthread verweisen?

Update: Anmerkung hinzugefügt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*



4Kerner schrieb:


> PS.: Sag mal, kann ich den Testbericht einfach hier hin posten, und zu diesem Thread als Diskussionsthread verweisen?



Rein technisch solltest du das nicht können können 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wer da wie die Auswahl der Tests trifft, aber da dein Thread offensichtlich bemerkt wurde, sollten diejenigen sich entsprechende Gedanken von alleine machen.


----------



## 4Kerner (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT (Update: KeyMan-Software, Anmerkung, Fazit)*

Hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt.

Was ich noch sagen wollte:
Selbstverstädlich werde ich den Test um die Abriebsfestigkeit der Tasten und die Lebensdauer der mitgelieferten Batterien erweitern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT (Update: KeyMan-Software, Anmerkung, Fazit)*

Bei den Tasten solltest du so schnell nichts zu schreiben haben. Afaik sind die bei Cherry weiterhin alle gelasert. Meine Cymotion zeigt jedenfalls nach ~5,5 Jahren intensiver Nutzung keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen an den Tasten. (Ganz im Gegensatz zur lackierten Unterkante, da schimmerten an den Stellen, an denen die Hand aufliegt, schon nach nem halben Jahr die ersten schwarzen Stellen durch - und zwar bei der gekauften und beim Austauschmodell. Aber wen störts? Und die heutigen sind ja meist flächig schwarz, ohne Lack  )

Auf die Batterien bin ich mal gespannt. Aber an meine Cymotion master *solar* ist so schnell kein rankommen 
(2-3mal habe ich sie im Winter schon von Hand nachgeladen und nach 5 Jahren mal neue Akkus reingepackt, weil die alten einfach kaum noch Kapazität hatten und die "niedriger Ladestand"-Warnung zum Dauerzustand wurde. Funktioniert hat sie aber immer)


----------



## 4Kerner (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT (Update: KeyMan-Software, Anmerkung, Fazit)*

Na das will ich doch hoffen, dass sowohl die Tasten / der Lack bzw. der Kunststoff als auch die Batterien lange halten! Falls mir dann irgendetwas dazu auffällt, werde ich das dann im Bericht nachtragen.

Übrigens habe ich dem Review ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis verpasst.


----------



## 4Kerner (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Cherry BARRACUDA XT*

Soo, ich habe dem Review jetzt ein YouTube-Video eingepflanzt, damit ihr einen Eindruck von der Tastenlautstärke bekommt. Das Video ist in Kapitel 5 zu finden.
Viel Spaß beim Anhören, ich hoffe die Qualität ist ausreichend!

Was demnächst noch kommt: Ghosting-Test, Akkulaufzeit (könnte noch dauern), und evtl. Reichweite (könnte aber schwierig werden auf Grund meiner Platzverhältnisse).

EDIT: Ich hab mir noch etwas zu Überschrift einfallen lassen.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!


----------



## 4Kerner (25. Mai 2010)

Obwohl ich hier leider ein Alleinunterhalter bin, habe ich noch einen Ghosting-Test gemacht.
Leider muss ich die Bilder hier hochladen, da ich die Bildergrenze im Startpost schon ausgeschöpft habe.


----------

